# Eclipse/Tomcat/Axis2/Webservice => Fehler "Selection must be WSDL"



## honzl (17. Sep 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Webservices mit Eclipse (Java EE IDE for Web Developers), Axis_*2*_ und Tomcat.

Ich habe mich bzgl. Webservices durch ein kleines einfaches Anfängertutorial gewühlt.
Sobald ich den Webservice erstellen will und zwar mit Client (Regler), erscheint die Fehlermeldung "*Error: Selection must be WSDL.*". Und das Erstellen wird abgebrochen. 

Ohne Client, also nur Service, geht es.  

Kann jemand etwas mit dieser Fehlermeldung anfangen? 

Ich wäre über Tips wirklich sehr dankbar. Google hilft mir hier leider nicht wirklich weiter (Außer, daß es die Meldung gibt)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Alex


----------



## mazko (17. Sep 2009)

Hi,

ich bekomme die selbe Meldung, nirgends etwas zu finden


----------



## Vayu (18. Sep 2009)

benutzt du die mitgeliferten plugins von eclipse zum erstellen des clients? wenn ja probier doch mal die plugins von axis direkt.


----------



## honzl (21. Sep 2009)

Vayu hat gesagt.:


> benutzt du die mitgeliferten plugins von eclipse zum erstellen des clients? wenn ja probier doch mal die plugins von axis direkt.



Guten Morgen,
vielen dank für die Antwort.
Jetzt muß ich natürlich sagen, ich habe den WS nach diesem Tutorial (u. ähnlichen) versucht. Inzwischen an drei Rechnern:

*So erstellt man mit Eclipse einen einfachen Web-Service - Seite 1 von 4 - Anwendungsentwicklung | Developer | ZDNet.de*

... und gehe mal davon aus, daß ich mit Axis2 arbeite.

Wie gesagt, an allen drei Rechnern kommt: Selection must be WSDL, sobald der Client erstellt werden soll.

Gruß 
Alex


----------



## Vayu (21. Sep 2009)

wo bekomm ich die wdsl datei dazu her?


----------



## punkt21 (25. Sep 2009)

sehe ich das richtig, dass du dir die client-classen aus der wsdl-datei compilieren lassen willst?


----------



## Vayu (25. Sep 2009)

so habe ich es auch verstanden, aber er meldet sich ja nicht mehr.


----------



## honzl (26. Sep 2009)

punkt21 hat gesagt.:


> sehe ich das richtig, dass du dir die client-classen aus der wsdl-datei compilieren lassen willst?



Also eigentlich sollte das ja Eclipse übernehmen, wenn ich das mit dem Tutorial oben richtig verstanden habe. 

Ich bin gerade dabei die beiden Axis2-Plug-Ins zu installieren, ich denke damit dürfte es weniger kompliziert werden.


----------



## Bär (17. Jan 2012)

Hallo!

Während man auf den Webservice via https zugreift, kann auf die WSDL auch via http zugegriffen werden. Der Eclipse Wizzard geht davon aus, dass auf http zugegriffen wird und gibt bei einer https URL diese seltsame Fehlermeldung aus.

Also: Wizzard für Webservice starten, Service definition ist die http URL zur WSDL, als Client type "Java Proxy" eingeben und Wizzard Stufe auf "Assemble client" stellen. Das war`s.


----------

